# bad developer?



## electricalperson (Mar 10, 2010)

i was trying to make a contact print.  the developer i mixed according to the bottle.  the chemical was a dark brown and when i tried to develop the exposed piece of paper it didnt develop at all.  do you think the developer was no good?  i think the stuff was pretty old


----------



## ann (Mar 10, 2010)

sounds "dead" to me, i am not aware of any paper developer than is brown in color.


----------



## electricalperson (Mar 10, 2010)

i just mixed developer out of film developer.  i experimented and it developed the paper but its not super clear.  its very grainy but it worked for the most part


----------



## ann (Mar 11, 2010)

film developer really isn't made for paper, altho it will add grain which may be the effect that one wants, but it isn't going to give you the range of tones that is necessary for a fine print.
besides, it is more expensive in the long run.


----------



## Torus34 (Mar 11, 2010)

Solution: Purchase a new package of Dektol.  Mix, use and store as per directions.


----------



## ann (Mar 11, 2010)

:thumbup:  ahmen


----------



## electricalperson (Mar 11, 2010)

im going to the camera store once it opens to purchase some developer for paper


----------



## aprillove20 (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm agree with ann...


----------



## Christie Photo (Apr 7, 2010)

All developers have a shelf life.  The brown color is an indication that it's too old.

-Pete


----------

